# Haines Point Wash DC



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

fished the park today with a buddy on a dead low tide. We managed to catch a few 7/8 inch perch and a channel cat. Oh well dinner for one. Bloodworm was the bait of choice..


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I have always wanted to fish Haines Point.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

if yer gonna fish haines point ,you gotta time it around the cherry blossoms,water levels permitting,usually this is when the herring will start to appear and the cats really wake up,by the time the blossoms have gone the park starts to get a bit scary after dark and this is prime time to fish.i personally have never had a problem but have heard enuf horror stories to stay clear after the temps.stay above 70 in the evenings


----------



## Fissy (May 13, 2011)

Dinner from Haines? You are braver than I.


----------



## boomboom (Apr 15, 2010)

i HAVE HAD A GREAT TIME AT HINES POINT AND NEVER SEEN OR HEARD FROM ISSUES IN THE PARK, NOT SAYING THAT IT DONT HAPPEN BUT WHERE EVER YOU GO AT ANY TIME THINGS CAN HAPPEN JUST BE READY THATS ALL. iF YOU GO ANYWHERE THINKING IT'S COOL THEN WHEN IT COMES TO YOU IT'S A SURPISE. SO ALL MY FISHING BUDDIES PLEASE KEEP IN MIND YOUR SAFTY FIRST AND EVERYTHING ELSE SECOND.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I have never had any problems at Haines Point (although I fish a little farther north in the park now) except for the tiger mosquitos once it warms up. Congrats on a good day!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I think he was referring to eating the fish from Haines Pt, not the "rough" neighborhood.


----------

